# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  7" LCD Car DVD Player

## timnos

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα!
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο πρόβλημα που μου προέκυψε με το συγκεκριμένο κινέζικο car-multimedia system...
Ενώ λοιπόν εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο δούλευε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, τις τελευταίες μέρες μου άρχισε κάτι περίεργα κόλπα...
Δεν ανοίγει με τον διακόπτη on-off και άμα τύχει να ανοίξει κάνει κυριολεκτικά ότι θέλει. Ενώ βρίσκεται στο radio αλλάζει μόνο του ξαφνικά στο gps και στο καπάκι πάει στο tv tuner και ξανά από την αρχή. Επίσης αυξομειώνει την φωνή του μόνο του και γενικά είναι εντελώς εκτός ελέγχου!
 Να σημειώσω ότι κανένα από τα κουμπιά της πηγής ή του τηλεκοντρόλ του δεν "κάνουν" κάτι(δεν ανταποκρίνονται) έτσι και αρχίσει να κάνει τα τρελά του. Ο μόνος τρόπος να το κλείσω είναι με το reset button με το οποίο κλείνει αλλά δεν ξανανοίγει και άλλο. Να προλάβω κάποιο φίλο λέγοντας ότι του έχω κάνει 500 φορές reset και άλλες τόσες του έχω αφαιρέσει εντελώς την τροφοδοσία μπας και ξεκολλήσει αλλά τίποτα! Το "έλυσα" αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ή κάποια φύσα που πιθανόν δεν ""πάταγε" καλά... Αν έχει κάποιος φίλος κάποια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος! Αν χρειαστεί έχω και κάποιες φώτο από την πλακέτα του όταν το άνοιξα...
Σας ευχαριστώ εξ αρχής!
car multimedia system.jpg

----------


## xifis

εγω λεω οτι πρεπει ναχει κολλησει καποιο μπουτον απο αυτα της προσοψης.πατα-πατα χαλασε.δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο.οποτε κανει καποια επαφη η οποια φερνει οτι ναναι αποτελεσματα.λογικο αν κολλαει μονιμως το ον,η αν κολλαει το  source.εξου κ το οτι δε πιανει το κοντρολ.
αν πιανουν τα χερια σου λυσε κ αλλαξε τα κουμπακια πανω στην πλακετα της προσοψης που ενδεχομενως να εχει.
καλο απογευμα.

----------


## timnos

> εγω λεω οτι πρεπει ναχει κολλησει καποιο μπουτον απο αυτα της προσοψης.πατα-πατα χαλασε.δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο.οποτε κανει καποια επαφη η οποια φερνει οτι ναναι αποτελεσματα.λογικο αν κολλαει μονιμως το ον,η αν κολλαει το  source.εξου κ το οτι δε πιανει το κοντρολ.
> αν πιανουν τα χερια σου λυσε κ αλλαξε τα κουμπακια πανω στην πλακετα της προσοψης που ενδεχομενως να εχει.
> καλο απογευμα.


Χifis τα τσέκαρα με πολύμετρο όταν το άνοιξα και ήταν οκ φίλε... Τους έριξα και σπρέϋ επαφών χωρίς λάδι... Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι μηχανικό το πρόβλημα αλλά ηλεκτρονικό γιαυτό και δουλεύει καμιά φορά και μάλιστα παρατήρησα ότι άμα δουλέψει και του "ανοίξω" την οθόνη αρχίζει να κολλάει πάλι... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί γίνετε με αυτό το μηχάνημα! :Sad:

----------


## xifis

αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι οκ τα κουμπια,η περιμενε κ αλλη απαντηση,η ψαξε την αντιπροσωπεια...

----------


## timnos

> αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι οκ τα κουμπια,η περιμενε κ αλλη απαντηση,η ψαξε την αντιπροσωπεια...


Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τα κουμπιά xifis... Γιαυτό και αυξομειώνεται η φωνή μόνη της...
Όσον αφορά την αντιπροσωπεία σου θυμίζω ότι πρόκειται για κινέζικο. Οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία!
Τουλάχιστον αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει κάποια λύση με το υπάρχον μηχάνημα δεν ξέρω αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιο άλλο ανάλογο με αυτό αλλά ποιο αξιόπιστο τουλάχιστον!
Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον xifis.

----------


## kalligaro

Το οτι έιναι κινέζικο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αντιπροσωπεία. Έχω πάρει κι εγώ ένα που μου έκανε κάποια προβλήματα με την οθόνη και βρήκα την εταιρία, της έστειλα e-mail και μου έστειλαν 2 chip το οποία κόλλησα και λειτούργησε κανονικά. Πάντως αν δε βρίσκεις την μάρκα κοίταξε και πάνω στην mainboard του γιατί συνήθως εκεί γράφει τον τύπο και την εταιρία κατασκευής. Καλό κουράγιο και ελπίζω να βρείς σύντομα την άκρη.

----------


## timnos

> Το οτι έιναι κινέζικο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αντιπροσωπεία. Έχω πάρει κι εγώ ένα που μου έκανε κάποια προβλήματα με την οθόνη και βρήκα την εταιρία, της έστειλα e-mail και μου έστειλαν 2 chip το οποία κόλλησα και λειτούργησε κανονικά. Πάντως αν δε βρίσκεις την μάρκα κοίταξε και πάνω στην mainboard του γιατί συνήθως εκεί γράφει τον τύπο και την εταιρία κατασκευής. Καλό κουράγιο και ελπίζω να βρείς σύντομα την άκρη.


Αυτές είναι μερικές φώτο όταν το άνοιξα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει σχετικά με την εταιρεία κατασκευής... Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε kalligaro και εσένα για την βοήθεια! :Smile:

----------


## timnos

Άλλες 2 φώτο:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

κανε και κανενα ελενγχο την καλωδιοταινια μηπωσ κανει διακοπες για στα 1din ειναι συνεθες προβλημα

----------


## timnos

> κανε και κανενα ελενγχο την καλωδιοταινια μηπωσ κανει διακοπες για στα 1din ειναι συνεθες προβλημα


Ok "BESTCHRISS"!
Θα το τσεκάρω γιατί παρατήρησα ότι όταν πατήσω να ανοίξει η οθόνη τότε αρχίζει και το πιάνουν τα "τρελά" του... 
Άμα δεν την ανοίξεις δουλεύει κανονικότατα χωρίς προβλήματα!
Άντε να δούμε...
Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε timnos  και εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα στην καλωδιοταινία .

----------


## timnos

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το "ξανανοίξω" να τσεκάρω την καλωδιοταινία...
Βέβαια άντε να βρω να την αντικαταστήσω! :Sad: 
Προβλέπω πατέντες πάλι...  :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστώ ezizu για το ενδιαφέρον φίλε!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

μπορεις να βαλεις καλωδιο απο αυτο που χρησιμοποιουσαμε στους ide hd με τα ψηλα καλωδιακια  και βεβαια στις ενωσεις θα βαλεις σιλικονη 
αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να μπαινοβγαινει η οθονη
και βεβαια ψηλοδουλεια και ψυχραιμια

----------


## TheKostis

Τελικά τι έφταιγε?

----------


## TheKostis

Είναι καλό να αναφέρετε τί ήταν αυτό που έφτεγε και πως το λύσατε, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα οπότε να βοηθηθεί άμμεσα.
Επίσης αυτοί που έχουν βοηθήσει με τις απόψεις τους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή και άλλοι που το διαβάζουν βελτιώνουν την εμπειρία τους και σε παρόμιο πρόβλημα που θα συμβεί στους ίδιους θα ξέρουν πως πρέπει να διορθωθεί, ή σε άλλους δίνοντας τις σωστές συμβουλές.

----------


## timnos

> Είναι καλό να αναφέρετε τί ήταν αυτό που έφτεγε και πως το λύσατε, γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα οπότε να βοηθηθεί άμμεσα.
> Επίσης αυτοί που έχουν βοηθήσει με τις απόψεις τους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή και άλλοι που το διαβάζουν βελτιώνουν την εμπειρία τους και σε παρόμιο πρόβλημα που θα συμβεί στους ίδιους θα ξέρουν πως πρέπει να διορθωθεί, ή σε άλλους δίνοντας τις σωστές συμβουλές.


TheKostis έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια η συσκευή αντικαταστάθηκε μιας και δεν βγάζαμε άκρη με την βλάβη της.

----------


## TheKostis

:Biggrin:

----------

